

2008 - A Year of  JavaScript - richtaur
http://blog.nihilogic.dk/2009/01/2008-year-of-awesome-javascript.html

======
kwamenum86
I'm not sure Javascript will ever take over as a preferred technology for
browser-based games. I have always seen Javascript games and advanced effects
as more novelties than anything else. It is a great language for enhancing
user experience for web pages but I can't think of a reason to use Javascript
instead of Flash for an identical task given the current support for HTML5 and
the performance of js right now.

The HTML5 specification brings a lot of cool new features that may have me
eating my words if it's ever fully supported by all major browsers, however,
right now advanced js creations are better suited for the demoscene than the
mainstream.

~~~
richtaur
Browsers are nowadays pretty much regarded more as application platforms than
as web page viewers (see any social networking site and its "apps" section).
Still, those are mostly server-side applications; cross-browser compatibility
alone makes game programming in JavaScript nightmarish.

I have to agree, though it hurts me to say that because I make JavaScript
games (<http://scriptnode.com/lab/spacius/>).

------
tptacek
Playing WAV files out of data: URIs does't rely on Quicktime, does it? JS909
was pure JS, although it was more of a clever hack than a programming feat.

~~~
richtaur
There is currently no "A-grade" way of providing audio using only JavaScript.
The best fallback is flash, unfortunately.

And probably the best flash->JS library:
<http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/>

